# WELCOME ME



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

WHATS UP MOFO'S IM HERE


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

welcome bro glad to see you made it.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

Welcome bro, where's your avatar.


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

MAN NOW I GOT TO GET USED TO THIS WAY OF DOING THINGS WE NEED A QUICK REPLY HERE. ISNT THIS A DIFFERENT BOARD THAN I CHECKED OUT LAST TIME


----------



## Chimp (Dec 31, 2003)

Welcome Myrick!


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

GODDAMN NOW I GOT TO GET CAUGHT UP ON THE POST COUNT B4 SOMEONE THINKS IM A NEWBIE


----------



## crombie09 (Dec 31, 2003)

Great! I actually have more posts than the post whore himself. Thats gonna last about 5 min    -crombie


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

lmao goodthing there is 60second flood control on this board.


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

MAN MY SHIT IS TO SLOW SOMEONE NEEDS A QUICK REPLY IT TAKES ME LIKE 5 MINUTES TO POST


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hmm, it doesn't take me anytime to post.


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

THATS BECAUSE UR PC COULDNT POSSIBLY BE AS SLOW AS MINE


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

what is wrong with you pc myrick?


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

ITS THE CONNECTION AND WHEN I DO GET SOME SPEED THIS DAMN FLOOD CONTROL STOPS ME IM IN A SHITTY MOOD TONGIHT CANT U TELL


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

no not really lol.


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

WELL I HAVNT CURSED ANYONE YET HAVE I


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

talk about slow, i've been tryin to post since your first post :blink:


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Dec 30 2003, 10:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Dec 30 2003, 10:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> THATS BECAUSE UR PC COULDNT POSSIBLY BE AS SLOW AS MINE [/b][/quote]
 LOL....mine is pretty quick.


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

JS HOW DID U GET TO BE A MOD I JUST SAW THAT


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

the flood controll is starting to piss me off now, i have no patience and NO flood control is gonna make me get some, stop the insanity!


Serenity NOW!


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Dec 30 2003, 11:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Dec 30 2003, 11:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> JS HOW DID U GET TO BE A MOD I JUST SAW THAT [/b][/quote]
 dude, you are infatuated with the Mod thing huh?


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, I applied when I first came here. I'm not sure how many they need but it's worth asking. I feel that I know enough about aas, nutrition, and training in general to be a mod as does admin I assume, and personally, from some mods I've seen I definately do. Please don't take that the wrong way though...lol. I always answer questions asap to the best of my knowledge and I bump them up if I don't have the answer.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-Nate+Dec 30 2003, 10:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nate @ Dec 30 2003, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Dec 30 2003, 11:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Dec 30 2003, 11:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> JS HOW DID U GET TO BE A MOD I JUST SAW THAT [/b][/quote]
dude, you are infatuated with the Mod thing huh? [/b][/quote]
 LOL


----------



## MYRICK (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-Nate+Dec 30 2003, 11:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nate @ Dec 30 2003, 11:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Dec 30 2003, 11:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Dec 30 2003, 11:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> JS HOW DID U GET TO BE A MOD I JUST SAW THAT [/b][/quote]
dude, you are infatuated with the Mod thing huh? [/b][/quote]
 HEY IVE PUT ALOT OF TIME IN. JUST CHECKING THO. YEAH JS U GOT GOOD INFO EVEN THO MOST OF THE TIME U AND ME DISAGREE WELL 50/50 SOMETIMES I DO I JUST LIKE TO ARGUE EVERY NOW AND THEN


----------



## FUZO (Dec 31, 2003)

HELLO WHORE


----------



## Tinytim (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-FUZO+Dec 30 2003, 11:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FUZO @ Dec 30 2003, 11:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> HELLO WHORE [/b][/quote]
 yea what he said!!


----------



## jack hust (Jan 2, 2004)

welcome bro


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-jack hust+Jan 2 2004, 06:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jack hust @ Jan 2 2004, 06:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> welcome bro [/b][/quote]
 THANK YOU GLAD TO SEE UR BACK


----------

